# Sigles / Siglas: PDG



## pacobabel

salut les copains les copines,

¿qu'est-ce qu'un PDG?
"Commentaires de Patrick Le Lay, PDG de TF1, interrogé parmi d'autres patrons".

Merci à tous toutes (je je)
p.


----------



## josepbadalona

Presidente Director General ....


----------



## totor

La traducción más aproximada de PDG es *CEO*.


----------



## grandluc

CEO? Qué significa?


----------



## Clicko

totor said:


> La traducción más aproximada de PDG es *CEO*.


ejem... es la traducción mas aproximada... _pero al inglés(Chief Executive Officer)__... 
_Como ya se ha dicho, en España se utiliza_ Presidente y Director General.
_Un saludo


----------



## pacobabel

gracias a todos.
p.


----------



## totor

Según la Wikipedia:

En inglés se utiliza la expresión Chief Executive Officer (traducción literal: oficial ejecutivo en jefe) o su acrónimo CEO para designar a la persona con más alta responsabilidad de una organización o corporación anglosajona. Debido a la creciente globalización el término CEO se comienza a emplear en países no anglosajones, en las empresas de corte tecnológico.

(El subrayado es mío.)


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor:

Ya, puede ser, pero no se conoce mucho aquí (por no decir nada), de hecho los sitios que he podido ver que usan estas siglas son más bien de firmas de origen estadounidense.

Quizás suenen natural dentro de unos cuantos años unas siglas en inglés que no se corresponden con la formula española , pero espero que no, si quieres que te sea sincera.

Presidente Director General : aquí, es cómo se llaman estos señores. 

Además, fíjate lo curioso que resutará poner : Despacho del CEO (Presidente Director General). 

Ese desfase entre las siglas y la significación del cargo resulta bastante sorprendente... de momento. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

No hay problema, Gévy, puedo esperar  .

Pero hay dos cosas que quiero hacerte notar:

La primera es ésta:



Gévy said:


> Además, fíjate lo curioso que resutará poner : Despacho del CEO (Presidente Director General).



En mis pagos, si bien CEO es una palabra que cada vez se oye más (en los diarios sale a cada rato, sobre todo ahora con el tema de Skanska), nunca la vas a ver impresa en una tarjeta o escrita en la chapa o el vidrio de la puerta del presunto CEO. En esos lugares se pone Gerente General, Director Ejecutivo o lo que se te ocurra pueda ser la función formal. Pero cuando estos mismos señores, o cualquiera que los saque a relucir, se refieren a ellos, siempre dicen CEO. Por ejemplo, Página 12 del 7/6/07:

_El ex CEO de la constructora sueca Mario Piantoni y el ejecutivo Ignacio de Uribelarrea recibieron falta de mérito._

La segunda, y que es igualmente importante, es que tanto PDG como CEO son acrónimos  , lo que hace que cumplan la misma función.

Así como aquí nadie dice *Chief Executive Officer* (y ni siquiera saben que significa eso. Yo mismo tuve que ir a Wikipedia a ver qué significaba), en Francia nadie dice tampoco *Président Directeur Général*.


----------



## Yul

Le CEO (terme anglais) ne s'applique qu'à la partie de l'organisation qui fait référence aux opérations (c.-à-d. au fonctionnement). D'où le "executive" (qui exécute).

Son appellation équivalente en français est "directeur général". Le DG dirige toutes les opérations selon les orientations fixées par le conseil d'administration.

Il peut arriver que le président du conseil d'administration d'une organisation remplisse aussi ce rôle, d'où l'appellation française de P.D.G. ("Président directeur général") et l'appellation anglaise ("President and CEO").

Du moins, c'est ainsi que nous fonctionnons de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique. À ma connaissance, les journaux financiers européens semblent avoir adopté ces appellations et verraient les choses de la même manière.
Yul


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir,


totor said:


> La segunda, y que es igualmente importante, es que tanto PDG como CEO son acrónimos  , lo que hace que cumplan la misma función.
> 
> Así como aquí nadie dice *Chief Executive Officer* (y ni siquiera saben que significa eso. Yo mismo tuve que ir a Wikipedia a ver qué significaba), en Francia nadie dice tampoco *Président Directeur Général*.



-1- PDG no es un acrónimo: no forma una palabra, se pronuncia: pé.dé gé, es decir que se pronuncia cada una de las letras por su nombre.
-2- Sí se dice _Président directeur général_ en Francia (Por lo menos se decía cuando vivía en Francia. Y mucho). Otra cosa es que en los periódicos se prefiera la sigla por ahorrar espacio.
-3- En lenguaje familiar: _le grand patron_ 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> -1- PDG no es un acrónimo: no forma una palabra, se pronuncia: pé.dé gé, es decir que se pronuncia cada una de las letras por su nombre.



Eso es un acrónimo, Martine, según el Trésor:

_acronyme, subst. masc. ,,Groupe d'initiales abréviatives plus ou moins lexicalisé. On les prononce comme s'il s'agissait d'un nouveau mot, «prononciation intégrée» (l'/Urs/) ou en considérant chaque lettre séparément, «prononciation disjointe» (/U.R.S.S./)`` (DUPR. 1980)._

(El subrayado es mío.)


----------



## Tina.Irun

Trabajo con empresas francesas  y se sigue hablando del " PDG de la Société". En cambio en España, se suele decir "director general".

Existe un esnobismo  que consiste en utilizar palabras inglesas, en lugar de palabras españolas o francesas y algunas se utilizan mal.

Ver Président directeur général en Wikipédia. También aparece entrepreneur y CEO.


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos:

Relanzo este hilo para saber, porque no me queda claro, cuáles son las siglas que corresponden en España.
¿D.G.? ; ¿P. D. G. ? ¿Qué es lo habitual?

Muchas gracias,

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## jivansegco

Buenas tardes:
Hay algunas cosas que decir:

Si se trata de un documento oficial, nadie va a poner CEO.

Director, director general, presidente director general (en casi todo los paises de habla hispana), serán casi siempre las opciones, dependiendo específicamente de la función, como lo precisó Yul.

Finalmente, en muchos textos periodísticos aparece la mención de CEO, a veces sin ton ni son. O cuando se quiere dar un lustre internacional o tecnológico a la empresa.

Personalemente no usaría CEO.

Bueno hasta luego et bonne journée.


----------



## gustave

me parece que sacaron una ley en Francia hace unos 5 años que tiene por efecto de que los PDG desaparezcan tarde o temprano. Sólo quedarán los presidentes (chairman) por una parte y los DG (CEO) por otra.
De hecho, me parece que los PDG de verdad ya quedan menos.
Ahora, *pdg* puede tener la vida dura en el vocabulario cotidiano para nombrar a la gente de poder. 
Una matrícula de coche con las 3 letras *pdg* queda bastante divertido.


----------



## Carlos86

HOLA A TODOS, bueno yo también cai en este problema de la traducción del acrónimo PDG , bueno lei sus sugerencia y me parecieron bastante interesantes, pero queria comentarles, (siempre es bueno) que por lo menos en Sudamerica en la parte que yo vivo (Perú), pues se usa mas el termino Presidente de Empresa o Corporación y también hay otro que está  entrando con mucha fuerza al habla popular que es Gerente General.....ah y aparece en los diccionarios asi que ya ha sido aceptado.....bueno ese era mi comentario respecto a este tema....
cuidense y hasta una proxima vez

Carlos


----------



## Gévy

Hola Carlos:

Siempre es interesante ver como en cada país tenemos nuestras preferencias lingüísticas.

Gracias por tu aportación. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Glusa

¡Hola!

llevo un buen rato dándole vueltas a Internet y no consigo averiguar a qué corresponde pdg en un contexto bursátil.
El problema es que es una tabla, así que mucho contexto no hay...

tengo:

Résultat net
Résultat net pdg



Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Domtom

Hola, *Glusa*:

_resultado neto _

En cuanto a lo de _pdg_ no sé, igual no se traduce o no hace falta traducirlo.

Salud


----------



## Tina.Irun

Glusa said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> llevo un buen rato dándole vueltas a Internet y no consigo averiguar a qué corresponde pdg en un contexto bursátil.
> El problema es que es una tabla, así que mucho contexto no hay...
> 
> tengo:
> 
> Résultat net
> Résultat net pdg
> 
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias!!!


Hola:
Pdg = Part du groupe


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola / Bonjour. 

Je cherche la traduction de l'abreviation PDG à l'espagnol.
Busco la traduccion de la abreviacion PDG (Président du conseil général). 

El "jefe" de la empresa. 

En español como se podria decir? 
PGD tambien?

Se que en inglés se utilizan las siglas CEO. 

Gracias d'avance


----------



## yannalan

pdg = président directeur général
"président du conseil général" es otra cosa (politica)


----------



## chics

Hola.

Como decía Iglesia hace unos cuantos posts, en España usamos "Director General". Pero si temes que el "gran jefe" (para los amigos) se enfade contigo porque le quitas títulos, pienso que _Presidente - Director General_ es preferible a CEO y otras cosas que nunca he oído.

No usamos acrónimos para _Director General_, si pones DG tendrás que explicar al lado lo que es para que te entiendan.


----------



## poupounette

Lo siento, pero yo he oído varias veces (e incluso visto en las tarjetas de visita) la palabra CEO, y no conincidía con la definición de PDG. Si hay que traducirlo en una tabla o abreviarlo, yo dejaría Pte.


----------



## chics

Ah, sí, _Pte._ de _Presidente_, no me acordaba...
Y, sin ser un acrónimo, para abreviar _Director General_ puede valer algo así: _Dir. Gral._


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

yannalan said:


> pdg = président directeur général
> "président du conseil général" es otra cosa (politica)



Lo sé. Fue une grosse grosse etourderie. 

Je m'excuse!


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Muchas gracias popounette et chics!


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

poupounette said:


> Lo siento, pero yo he oído varias veces (e incluso visto en las tarjetas de visita) la palabra CEO, y no conincidía con la definición de PDG. Si hay que traducirlo en una tabla o abreviarlo, yo dejaría Pte.



Por favor podrias decirme en que son diferentes?
Dans quelle mesure ça varie?

Y la traduccion de PDG por Pte  Junta Directiva?


----------



## fragnol

Bonjour à Tous,

Je me permets de relancer la discussion sur la si courante 'expression' *PDG*,

Evoluant dans le domaine, je serais tenté d'affirmer sans hésitation que la meilleure traduction est: *Presidente del Comité Ejecutivo *ou plus simplement *Presidente Ejecutivo*

Qu'en pensez-vous?

A+


----------



## totor

fragnol said:


> *Presidente Ejecutivo*



A mí ésta me gusta. La otra es un poco recargada.


----------



## kurichka

Buenos días,

Ya pasó tiempo de este hilo, pero me gustaría aportar una cosa: siempre me han dicho que CEO y PDG se traducían al español como "Consejero Delegado". 
Ahí queda eso.


----------



## totor

kurichka said:


> siempre me han dicho que CEO y PDG se traducían al español como "Consejero Delegado"



Pues yo jamás en la vida los oí o vi llamar de esa manera, ni en conversaciones ni en medios de comunicación.


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola,

En España, y hasta donde yo sé:

Un consejero delegado es un miembro del consejo de administración de una sociedad anónima. Puede haber varios consejeros delegados en una misma empresa.


Un presidente, lo puede ser de un consejo de administración de una S.A., de otro tipo de empresa (no S.A.) o de una asociación sin ánimo de lucro, por citar algunas.

Un director ejecutivo o un director general no tiene porqué formar parte del consejo de administración (aunque puede ser también consejero delegado). Tampoco tiene porqué serlo de una S.A., puede ser director ejecutivo de otro tipo de sociedad o de empresa. 

En francés pasa tres cuartos de lo mismo. 
Cuando uno es PDG es que es Presidente y Director General a la vez. 

Esto se suele dar, por lo que yo he visto, en empresas no demasiado grandes (aunque no necesariamente pequeñas) en las que una misma persona desempeña varias funciones a la vez. En general, esta persona suele ser además el propietario o accionista mayoritario. 

En España no es tan común el uso de ‘Presidente’, que se suele reservar más para empresas en las que existen consejos. Según el caso, puede ser aconsejable traducir sólo por *Director, Director General, Director Ejecutivo, o Director Gerente.*

Si se quieren enfatizar los dos cargos o funciones, *Presidente Ejecutivo*, como propone *Fragnol* es una traducción muy acertada.

Saludos.

PD: de aquí a nada, todos CEO y fuera problemas de traducción, tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## miss independent

Hola a todos:

Creo que PDG en efecto equivale a CEO, que en español se traduce como "consejero delegado". Os dejo un enlace a una fuente muy fiable: FUNDÉU (Fundación del Español Urgente).

http://www.fundeu.es/recomendaciones-C-ceo-es-el-primer-ejecutivo-de-una-empresa-780.html

En cuanto a lo que dice Gévy (siglas que no se corresponden con su descripción en español), no se puede hacer nada y de hecho es muy común en el mundo de la traducción y, cada vez más, fuera de él. Si no, sería imposible traducir muchísimas cosas, o faltaría información. Lo más común es, por ejemplo, decir:

Grupo Intergubernamental para el Cambio Climático (_IPCC por sus siglas en inglés_)

Pongo este ejemplo que no tiene nada que ver porque en el caso de PDG yo creo que ni siquiera haría falta mencionar las siglas. 

¡Un saludo!


----------



## azulc

totor said:


> Eso es un acrónimo, Martine, según el Trésor:
> 
> _acronyme, subst. masc. ,,Groupe d'initiales abréviatives plus ou moins lexicalisé. On les prononce comme s'il s'agissait d'un nouveau mot, «prononciation intégrée» (l'/Urs/) ou en considérant chaque lettre séparément, «prononciation disjointe» (/U.R.S.S./)`` (DUPR. 1980)._
> 
> (El subrayado es mío.)



No según el DPD: "Es, por un lado, el término formado por la unión de elementos de dos o más palabras: teleñeco, de televisión y muñeco; docudrama, de documental dramático; Mercosur, de Mercado Común del Sur. Por otro lado, también se llama acrónimo a la sigla que se pronuncia como una palabra: OTAN, ovni, sida (→ sigla)


----------

